# success with the halo lights



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

i just ordered and recieved a set of crome halo lights for my 98 Sentra SE, I was happy to get them although when i came to putting them in i started to have my doubts. I dont know why but the set up of the halo light are totally different then the factory lights. i had to do some cutting on the lights, and some on the car as well as going to home depot to find some screws to tighten the sides of the lights in where the corner lights go. It took me 3 hours to get the lights to fit properly but i got it done, i had no problem hookin up the halo but the wire harness was a different story, i got everything hooked up but the last male plug,needless to say i had the go to advanced auto parts to get a universal female plug for the headlights, in case anybody doesn't know, the way to connect the female plug to the factory wires is black to black, red to red with black, and yellow the red and yellow, this makes the outer light turn on when you turn on your lights and both turn on when you turn on the highbeams, just thought i would let you all know because i spent a good half hour trying to figure it out and this could save you the trouble, but all in all the install was a success and i love the way they look, the only thing i noticed is that the inner corner of the light slightly sticks out, but not enough to be an eye sore, total install time with all the cutting and running around to find parts was about 6 hours. Next on my list is the extreme body kit, unless i find one that i think looks better.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

thank you for your directions as i plan on getting some too... would you happen to have pics of what you're doing? lol im clueless on this stuff. thanks


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

JonsSentra said:


> i just ordered and recieved a set of crome halo lights for my 98 Sentra SE, I was happy to get them although when i came to putting them in i started to have my doubts. I dont know why but the set up of the halo light are totally different then the factory lights. i had to do some cutting on the lights, and some on the car as well as going to home depot to find some screws to tighten the sides of the lights in where the corner lights go. It took me 3 hours to get the lights to fit properly but i got it done, i had no problem hookin up the halo but the wire harness was a different story, i got everything hooked up but the last male plug,needless to say i had the go to advanced auto parts to get a universal female plug for the headlights, in case anybody doesn't know, the way to connect the female plug to the factory wires is black to black, red to red with black, and yellow the red and yellow, this makes the outer light turn on when you turn on your lights and both turn on when you turn on the highbeams, just thought i would let you all know because i spent a good half hour trying to figure it out and this could save you the trouble, but all in all the install was a success and i love the way they look, the only thing i noticed is that the inner corner of the light slightly sticks out, but not enough to be an eye sore, total install time with all the cutting and running around to find parts was about 6 hours. Next on my list is the extreme body kit, unless i find one that i think looks better.


You know there is a easier way to do the wiring? You don't have to replace your harness with the one they gave you.. check out his forum HERE 

seth is god


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't got halos but I've got crystal clear ones, Of course cutting some tin at the car is normal (grill mount now it's in the headlights) but I've never heard "cutting on the lights" ¿Why? I just use a Dremel with several cutting disc, a dive into screws' box and they fit completely

Anyway, I envy you 'cause I can't get halos (customs sucks & import taxes xtra-sucks) :cheers:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm no deity.
Just:









The even easier way than the above link is to do away with the OEM connector style altogether and just get some crimp connectors. No futzing with lightbulb bases that way.

Seth


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> thank you for your directions as i plan on getting some too... would you happen to have pics of what you're doing? lol im clueless on this stuff. thanks




sorry but i dont have any pics of the process i used to make them fit, but it i was fairly simple after i figured out one side, here is a pic of the final result







[/IMG]


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

wow, looks clean, nice work.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea they look nice, im hoping on getting halos myself :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

by the way are they brighter than the stock headlights , i mean can you see the road better than with the stock ones? cause i heard that they make visibility worse ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JonsSentra said:


> sorry but i dont have any pics of the process i used to make them fit, but it i was fairly simple after i figured out one side, here is a pic of the final result
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great work ! now all you need is some crystal corners to match with that 



B14_Stealth said:


> by the way are they brighter than the stock headlights , i mean can you see the road better than with the stock ones? cause i heard that they make visibility worse ...


they are slightly brighter than stock because they use h1 and h3 bulbs.
and you heard correct the beam pattern of the halos are terrible.. they shoot light everywhere and not always on the road. i recommend that if you do halos do some kind of projector lense fitted into it for a better light usage.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i reccomend not going witht the xtreme kit. keep looking, there are much better kits for the b-14......and then i saw your picture. that buper looks pretty damn good already! nice job. id keep it kitless for now.


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

its true that the light is beamed everywhere but with some adjustments on the back of the housings they work really good, and the brights on the halos are crazy,i could probably blind somebody with those things. Thanks for the compliments everybody, it feels good to hear that after everything is finished,espically when i did it having no idea what i was doing. Kind of one of those learn as you go type things for me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i guess im gonna get the projectors this summer when it gets warm outside, thanks guys for the info bout the brigtness ..etc.


----------



## nissanguy101 (Jan 7, 2004)

JonsSentra said:


> sorry but i dont have any pics of the process i used to make them fit, but it i was fairly simple after i figured out one side, here is a pic of the final result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY WHERE CAN I GET THESE HEADLIGHTS FROM PLZ :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nissanguy101 said:


> HEY WHERE CAN I GET THESE HEADLIGHTS FROM PLZ :thumbup:


eBay, Matrix Racing, Racer Wheel....those are the places I know of.....


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

HID kit will look god on them haloz


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The easiest way I found to install the halos without cutting the car was to hack off the two mounting points on the high beam side of each headlight. They will mount up just fine using the 2 side screws behind each corner light and the two mounting points on the rear of the lights. No cutting required and your factory grill and mounting points are retained. Makes life much easier in case you want to return the car back to OEM later.

Finally got the black halos installed on my black car now. Luvin' it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> The easiest way I found to install the halos without cutting the car was to hack off the two mounting points on the high beam side of each headlight. They will mount up just fine using the 2 side screws behind each corner light and the two mounting points on the rear of the lights. No cutting required and your factory grill and mounting points are retained. Makes life much easier in case you want to return the car back to OEM later.
> 
> Finally got the black halos installed on my black car now. Luvin' it.


I heard about that method aswell, i think thats what im probobly gonna do when i get mine.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Kalel said:


> HID kit will look god on them haloz


 :thumbdwn: no HID kit will look nice but have horrible beam pattern and u be doing everyone that driving a very unpleasant experience.

do yourself a favor and do an oem retrofit and forget the kit ! :thumbup:

with the amount of cash you do spend on the kit you can already have 95 % of an oem set up.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was thinking about doing the hid kit too when i got the halos


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> i was thinking about doing the hid kit too when i got the halos


 :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: HID KIT ARE BAD!!! Not only are they illegal they dont do you any good and dont do any other drivers any good !! 

Do OEM retrofit ! it the best for other drivers and best for you and it not illegal ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what if you like illegal stuff, and what if you dont care about other drivers ? :fluffy: :fluffy:

hehe j/k


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

then i say have fun with the law .


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh hehe .. even without those HIDs i get pulled over all the time, 
last week i got a ticket for my muffler 
and same week got pulled over for my clear corners & hyperwhite blinkers 
cops suck :thumbdwn:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

manuelga said:


> I don't got halos but I've got crystal clear ones, Of course cutting some tin at the car is normal (grill mount now it's in the headlights) but I've never heard "cutting on the lights" ¿Why? I just use a Dremel with several cutting disc, a dive into screws' box and they fit completely
> 
> Anyway, I envy you 'cause I can't get halos (customs sucks & import taxes xtra-sucks) :cheers:


You can get your halos faster if the sender sends the item as a gift and not merchandise. ( i know ive sent stuff out). It can take weeks, sometimes months for it to arrive cause of customs. Or do what i do and have your parents to send it when they take their monthly trips to Tijuana and Rosarito


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> You can get your halos faster if the sender sends the item as a gift and not merchandise. ( i know ive sent stuff out). It can take weeks, sometimes months for it to arrive cause of customs. Or do what i do and have your parents to send it when they take their monthly trips to Tijuana and Rosarito


I'm 100% happy with my clear H/L.... I'm plannig to hire a Mail Box to receive anny kindda stuff that I want to order from any web store.

We're 1200kms far from the border so monthly trips will be an expensive luxury.

I'm planning to do each other mont travels to McAllen, specially 'cause I'm gonna move 200kms closer of the border.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

JonsSentra said:


>




BTW nice DC sports license plate frame. :givebeer: Might wanna get a Nismo one instead.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: HID KIT ARE BAD!!! Not only are they illegal they dont do you any good and dont do any other drivers any good !!
> 
> Do OEM retrofit ! it the best for other drivers and best for you and it not illegal ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:




BTW, its not really legal to have a retro fit OEM headlight either on a car that doesnt come with HID's stock.


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> BTW nice DC sports license plate frame. :givebeer: Might wanna get a Nismo one instead.


if i come across a nismo one i will get it but i got this one free at nopi


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just roll a nice clean chrome one or something.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

JonsSentra said:


> if i come across a nismo one i will get it but i got this one free at nopi


Somtimes free things arnt good for your health.


----------

